# Dog photo game:



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Right i am going to set up a game this game is a game that goes on forever lol but it is great fun and gets people out and about with their pets. 

What you have to do is someone says a task and you have to get a photo of your pet in a photo with/doing whatever the task is for example 

pet on the beach = get a photo of your dog on the beach

or 

pet outside a pet shop 


etc..............

The first person to do the task sets the next task.....



Come on guys and gals lets see how long we can keep this going for. 


I will set the first task the first task is to get a photo of your pet EATING HIS/HER DINNER:


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Come on lol someone get the ball rolling lol


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Bear (last year) with his dinner - will that do?


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats perfect all you got to do now is say what photo you would like to see a photo of next.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL - funny game. 

Post a pic, set the next goal. cool.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

He he fun games
Cant wait for next challenge
Im bored waiting for magnus to come back
Heres my dinner pic


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

frosty2010 said:


> Thats perfect all you got to do now is say what photo you would like to see a photo of next.


Oh I see!

Right, I'd like a photo of "your" dog wearing a hat.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Magnus said:


> Oh I see!
> 
> Right, I'd like a photo of "your" dog wearing a hat.


Oooooooooooooooo I got one of Banjo's brother


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

cute! so what do you want to see next DB?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm :idea: dog haveing a bath


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm :idea: dog haveing a bath


Damn i did that yesterday! but didn't photgraphy it. lol


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

View attachment 62549


Its a sort of bath...............big big puddle.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i have one!!! lets work out how to get it here....


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Wall Photos | Facebook

there we go!!

dog watchig tv please


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Carla-Jade said:


> Wall Photos | Facebook
> 
> there we go!!
> 
> dog watchig tv please


Doesn't work!

Need the dog in bath pic.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:idea: closeish :lol:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hope this works, haven't got the original to hand so have had to download it from FB etc.
I call this his "auditioning for Dogs' Trust advert" pic


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

myshkin said:


> Hope this works, haven't got the original to hand so have had to download it from FB etc.
> I call this his "auditioning for Dogs' Trust advert" pic


Yes! It does! Now can we have one I have a photo of :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Let's see....your dog with his favourite toy?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

I can do that 



Next oneee....your dog with another species of critter :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

The toy is bigger than him, soooo cute!
I can do critters too 

Right, now I have to go and do shopping and let someone else have a go!
Pick a new category for me, my mind's gone blank


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Next oneee....your dog with another species of critter :thumbup:
> 
> Em
> xx


Does this count?










Lets see your dogs up to something naughty


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Swimming every day I can deal with Willow
Mud baths however!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I would like to see your dog asleep somewhere weird :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I would like to see your dog asleep somewhere weird :001_smile:


Will upside down on a bed do?









Can I see 2 dogs together playing?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Play fighting any good


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Can I go again?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Go Dally Banjo go


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:idea: Dog in a car


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> :idea: Dog in a car












Dog doing something silly.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

That is silly if Samba comes back and finds you in her bed Percy!!









But I'll wait for someone else to have one I dont wanna pick :001_smile:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie wrestling my rug


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Charlie wrestling my rug


:lol: Go Helbo!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I wanna see someones dog in the midst of destroying something


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Helbo said:


> I wanna see someones dog in the midst of destroying something


Cack :lol: I haven't got one of those

 Or have I  *goes to look*

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't think this will count so someone else will have to do better but it's the best I've got :lol:


Bumble destroying a perfect knot on a string bikini :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

:lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Helbo said:


> I wanna see someones dog in the midst of destroying something












It was once a linked rope.

Picture of......your dog licking.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I got one  LOL. Can't win my own game though


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Woah licking - thats a tough one. I'm out.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Red RIP
Special Boy
:smile:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Your dog trying to hide


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

What do you guys think to allowing pics of other pets too didn't really think about it when i made the first post so instead of your dog doing it would be your pet doing so it could be a dog, cat, rabbit, hampster, bird, reptile, even a monkey lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

frosty2010 said:


> What do you guys think to allowing pics of other pets too didn't really think about it when i made the first post so instead of your dog doing it would be your pet doing so it could be a dog, cat, rabbit, hampster, bird, reptile, even a monkey lol


I'm going to vote yes :thumbup: Then I can use a picture of my rabbit and say it's a hiding dog 

Em
xx


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm going to vote yes :thumbup: Then I can use a picture of my rabbit and say it's a hiding dog
> 
> Em
> xx


Go for it 

lol


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe if I hide my head under the pillow she won't notice I've climbed into bed!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm going to have to rep you for this thread, frosty :lol: it's fun 

Em
xx


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm going to have to rep you for this thread, frosty :lol: it's fun
> 
> Em
> xx


Thank you


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I wanna see a pic of a dog running!  Action shot!


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Helbo said:


> I wanna see a pic of a dog running!  Action shot!












I would like to see a pic of your pet sunbathing


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow awesome pics!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Sort of sun-bathey  :lol: 

Em
xx

Aww  Just noticed Hissy in that first photo too  RIP tiny kitten xx


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Sort of sun-batehy  :lol:
> 
> Em
> xx


It will do  just nice to get loads and loads of pics of everyones pets  and set a new task


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

loving this game .... i want in whats the next challege?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

K next one ermmm. 

Hmm :lol: Dog digging

ps are we doing other critters too? 

Em
xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll have to wait for the next one, i'm too busy telling them off for it to take a pic :


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Ignore Holly in the background I think she's


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL...i was a bit slow!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Dog swimming or cat or .........................


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Luvdogs said:


> LOL...i was a bit slow!


post it anyway, i love seeing your dogs


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> K next one ermmm.
> 
> Hmm :lol: Dog digging
> 
> ...


YEP any pets.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

PLaying with another animal


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

EDIT TOO SLOW ... photobucket now ready and waiting


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Luvdogs your photo's are amazing what camera have you got? sorry for going off topic lol  dont forget to get a new task.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sort of


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

man playing with sharks?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> man playing with sharks?


All yours


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you 

animal in a outfit


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Hows this!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Thank you
> 
> animal in a outfit


Thats me back to the hat pic then :lol:


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Im going to put the cats princess t shirt on and take a pic lol 1 second lol.

I was beat to it by pointermum. But here is the pic I just took anyway lol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Hows this!


next challage please


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

A bit late....


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd like an animal getting into the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

not sure about in the spirit


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> not sure about in the spirit


Aww gorgeous


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Best buddies pic


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> not sure about in the spirit


He looks a little unimpressed!

Next challenge then


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Spud my sisters staffie




























he didn't want to be an elf










fantastic thread. I'm loving it.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


>


Brilliant pic


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Funny faces


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oooooops thats a grumpy face


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Luvdogs i'm getting very jealous of your dogs/pics


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

we got a new task ?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> Luvdogs i'm getting very jealous of your dogs/pics


LOL....honestly i'm a point and press kinda girl


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Best Buds xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Dally Banjo was first


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

this thread is moving fast!

Come on Banjo!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

What's the next one?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll go then ..


Snow fun


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

I can do that one!


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Woody fun in the snow


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Fun at the Seaside....


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok now a picture of an animal from behind!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

stunning dog woody  and great pic's


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Ok now a picture of an animal from behind!


soo tempting to kick his butt off the ledge so he has to swim :


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

woody10 said:


> Fun at the Seaside....


weve got two going on :lol:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

From behind

Seaside


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Bad hair day


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad Hair Day....

http://www.thisisv.com/images/woody047.jpg

BW; how do you insert a picture I can only do thumbnails


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

woody10 said:


> Bad Hair Day....
> 
> http://www.thisisv.com/images/woody047.jpg
> 
> BW; how do you insert a picture I can only do thumbnails


:lol: :lol: :lol: great pic, mine are already on photobucket then i paste the IMG code


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

woody10 said:


> Bad Hair Day....
> 
> http://www.thisisv.com/images/woody047.jpg
> 
> BW; how do you insert a picture I can only do thumbnails


I think you have to copy the URL from a hosting site and use the little button with the mountain on it.

I'm too slow but here's McKenzie's bad hair day


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I think you have to copy the URL from a hosting site and use the little button with the mountain on it.
> 
> I'm too slow but here's McKenzie's bad hair day


Bless him, is that not a normal hair day


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

loving this whats next...everytime you all beat me


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Bless him, is that not a normal hair day


Lol the hair is fairly normal actually! That picture just manages to look like the hair monster ate her up!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> loving this whats next...everytime you all beat me


DOn't worry post them anyway  it took me a while! lol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Woody10 whats the next challage ?


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

How about 

In sunset or sunrise ....


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

But no animals...LOL


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Next task?!?!? lol


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Puppies


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Bertie at sunset


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Luvdogs said:


> Puppies


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Puppies - McKenzie and her sister the first time I saw them


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Poopies, oops I mean puppies


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

One Puppy ....


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Such lovely puppies! What's next pointermum?


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Lovely puppy photos everyone right so what is the next task going to be?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

stop..stop..i got one


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oenoke said:


> Bertie at sunset





Oenoke said:


> Puppies


You chose the next one as you completed the sunset challege properly


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Nextttt! but hang on *sneaks in puppy* 

:lol:


EDIT - I agree with pointermum :lol: we all lost out there - you pick next Oenoke


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Dog jumping


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

or










am i allowed two


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh god thats big :yikes:


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Jumping through the crops...


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

next sleeping dog(s)...


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

woody10 said:


> next sleeping dog(s)...


ok so there not asleep but nearly and it was a cute pic from the day i brought Enzo home


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Puppy Sleeping

Pointermum - they're not asleep!! You cheat!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Helbo said:


> Puppy Sleeping
> 
> Pointermum - they're not asleep!! You cheat!


I know, i did say 

All yours 

Cute pic btw


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

McKenzie can't jump  so that meant I couldn't do that one (and she's going to be rubbish at agility!)

But here's a sleepy girl complete with my socks


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok people - I wanna see the cutest pic you have of your dog yawning! 



Here's mine - where's yours?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

oh..i can't keep up


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Helbo said:


> Ok people - I wanna see the cutest pic you have of your dog yawning!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine - where's yours?


Did you have to : now i'm yawning :lol: i only have to think about it and i will yawn 

I'm out on this one


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Well it's not a dog and it's more funny than cute, but here's Tala mid-yawn, AKA 'Doing the Crocodile'


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Well it's not a dog and it's more funny than cute, but here's Tala mid-yawn, AKA 'Doing the Crocodile'


yep cats count ... next challenge


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok....um......

A pet wearing a buster collar such as:


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

really feeling sorry for himself...


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

My poor baby girl!


















healing a bit









And Bertie wearing his t-shirt and e-collar after I'd duct taped it back together!


















Oh and I found the yawning pic I was looking for!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I know its not a buster collar but this is what he had on instead cos he kept bashing everything with the buster collar


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> oh god thats big :yikes:


That's what they all say hen :

:lol:
xxxxxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Bath and bed for me , nighty night. Thanks for all the pic's, it sure made the OH watching football more fun


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Loving all these pictures


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

so what the next task?


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

it's been fun - but logging off now - so night night all

look 4ward to seeing more tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

frosty2010 said:


> so what the next task?


Dog loving owner.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow this has moved on since I logged of last night, fantastic pictures.

This is the man that really wasn't fussed about us having dogs and certainly not wanting to getting a second one.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Kinski said:


> Wow this has moved on since I logged of last night, fantastic pictures.
> 
> This is the man that really wasn't fussed about us having dogs and certainly not wanting to getting a second one.


You need to set me the next challage


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Upside down


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning all - almost upside down










next one...

doing a Trick !


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Molly with an egg;


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

At least 3 dogs posing for a pic- sit/down position


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

kat&molly said:


> At least 3 dogs posing for a pic- sit/down position


no fair i've only got two dogs :nono:










good job my family is full of dogs


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

A "ear" picture

An example :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

An ear picture
Sorry its out of focus

Now I would like please
A big dog and a little dog, big difference please :001_smile:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

What's next?


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Chop chop people whats the next task going to be? we cant pause this great game lol its keeping everyone busy lol


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Now I would like please
> A big dog and a little dog, big difference please :001_smile:












dunno if this counts :lol:

Fab game, :thumbup:

Ooh next... Counter surfing


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Molly counter surfing for bubbles; does it count?








[This is after being spayed, I dont normally dress her up]


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

It counts.

What next?


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

With favourite toy[ I hope it hasn't been done]


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Cute! So what's next then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

kat&molly said:


> With favourite toy[ I hope it hasn't been done]












Picture of dog iwth owner?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

How about with a whole toy box?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Ah I was too slow


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

OH, i am sooo dead


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I think I have been beaten,your all too quick.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Can someone else choose I'm stuck


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

kat&molly said:


> Can someone else choose I'm stuck


I would like to see a dog (or any other animal)shaking after being in water.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Merlin (Woody's best friend) shaking...



next:

With their BEST pal


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

woody10 said:


> With their BEST pal












Best with grass?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Did I do it in time?c


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

In grass?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

yay I got that one

Doing an activity :smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> yay I got that one
> 
> Doing an activity :smile:


Running along the beach.









Best as a puppy.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

:smile:Im gonna post but someone else can pick otherwise its just me and you playing!!!








:001_smile:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hehe! next Dog eating a lollyice 
OR something scrummy!


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Bekki with the ice cream out of a magnum 

A dog sleeping in a strange place?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Doing an activity :smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Next one next one   

Em
xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

_Sara_ said:


> Bekki with the ice cream out of a magnum
> 
> *A dog sleeping in a strange place?*





Eroswoof said:


> Next one next one
> 
> Em
> xx




I'm out on this one


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Sleeping in a coat hanger 

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Kenzie loves coat hangers too - mainly to chew. 

What's next Em?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Next one ermmm

Dog carrying something strange 

xxxx


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Next one ermmm
> 
> Dog carrying something strange
> 
> xxxx


Our husky has got into a bad habbit of stealing drain covers but i don't want to encourage that so i wont be getting a photo lol.

Hopefully someone else will do this task soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks like we're stuck on this one! This isn't very strange but would Kenzie with a slipper do?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd like a picture of a dog far in the distance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I'd like a picture of a dog far in the distance.












A very happy dog....


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Cack :lol:

I haven't got a distant one *sulks*

xx


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Looks like we're stuck on this one! This isn't very strange but would Kenzie with a slipper do?


I must say your dog is soooo sweet


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I'd like a picture of a dog far in the distance.


i have one of them just not on this machine Hold on i hope i can find it before someone posts!!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

What's next?


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

I think a very happy dog is next


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Luvdogs said:


> What's next?


A very happy dog.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

candysmum said:


> i have one of them just not on this machine Hold on i hope i can find it before someone posts!!


Just waitng for for candysmum to upload.... looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I've lost me flow


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

posing please


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

McKenzie is the queen of posing!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Posing!

Next one - super close up :scared:

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Posing!
> 
> Next one - super close up :scared:
> 
> ...












Next one: Funny face....


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey I was first Em! 

But here's a super close up for you


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

damn didnt get there!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Aghhh beaten to it again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Arrgghhh too slow!

Funny face:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

My turn I think. Lets have a dog in a coat.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

super close up

took ages to upload so may be too late - just thinking of next


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> My turn I think. Lets have a dog in a coat.












Lets have..........A dog with a tree.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

you're all sooooooooooooo fast


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

woody10 said:


> you're all sooooooooooooo fast


I know they are lol i cant keep up  lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

A dog with a tree!


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> A dog with a tree!


great - next.....


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Next task?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm running out of ideas...

A dog in the air (running, jumping etc.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I'm running out of ideas...
> 
> A dog in the air (running, jumping etc.)


If anyone has a better air dog one then please post up.









Best growl face....


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Hey I was first Em!
> 
> But here's a super close up for you


:scared: Sorry hen!! Me being blonde 

xxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I'm running out of ideas...
> 
> A dog in the air (running, jumping etc.)


Woody jumping - agility


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

whats next...

One i can get please seeing as ALL my photos are on the external harddrive! lol


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Doing a trick


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Luvdogs said:


> Doing a trick


I have one for this but wont post it until others have posted theirs.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

mckenzie said:


> i'm running out of ideas...
> 
> A dog in the air (running, jumping etc.)


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I have one for this but wont post it until others have posted theirs.


I can't find one


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Doing a trick

Milly - Woody' Girlfriend waving


if not too late - let's have "looking Guilty"


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

woody10 said:


> if not too late - let's have "looking Guilty"












Best of dog with other animal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking guilty with feet in her water bowl


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

He just chewed up my flip flop 

Being naughty


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> http://a8
> 
> Best of dog with other animal.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Millie with Chicks


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Oopsy sorry got carried away


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

trying to think of one.... just a minute


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Laughing -----

here's one.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

oh dear - have I stopped the thread ? Someone else make a suggestion please


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

woody10 said:


> oh dear - have I stopped the thread ? Someone else make a suggestion please


lets see your dirtyest dogs.... heres my mums staffie florie flu


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Pointermum;2358720]lets see your dirtyest dogs.... heres my mums staffie florie flu QUOTE]










*NEXT = really fluffy dog....*


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I would like to see a dog giving big slobbery kisses.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im gutted was trying to take a photo of Jack giving Chelsea kisses and just as i clicked he started hugging 
So i got hugs :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

next ??????


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Not sure whether it's already been done already,but a dog with all 4 feet off the floor.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> Not sure whether it's already been done already,but a dog with all 4 feet off the floor.












Best with food...


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

One from today









The most dogs in one photo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> The most dogs in one photo.


I cant promise I have the most but here's 4.









Funniest picture of your dog.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

After a heavy night out, this is how Willow ends up









I would like a bum shot!


----------



## Loxxy (Apr 5, 2011)

Oops I was a bit late, was going for "most dogs in one photo"










Next.... muddy dogs?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I would like a bum shot!


Does her bum look big like this??









Can I have a tired shot please?:tongue_smilie:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Running out of ideas here,what about your best blooper,missing heads etc.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

tired









blooper


----------



## Loxxy (Apr 5, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> Running out of ideas here,what about your best blooper,missing heads etc.












How about... not guilty?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Loxxy said:


> How about... not guilty?


ooo you got me there
Havent got one of them I dont think


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Loxxy said:


> How about... not guilty?


Will this one do









Next pic of a dog paddling in water please


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Can I have a tired shot please?:tongue_smilie:[/QUOTE]

Does this count?


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> Next pic of a dog paddling in water please


Like this one?









I would like to see a dog with another animal please.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Bertie with a chicken









I would like to see a dog reading a book


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's McKenzie 'reading' her favourite book - Hairy Maclary from Donaldson's Dairy.

Out of the gate and off for a walk....









Went Hairy Maclary from Donaldson's Dairy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd like to see a dog asleep on a sofa.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dog reading a book, I didnt stage it either!!










Sofa dog


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn it I didnt read the asleep part first time









I would like to see a dog with scenery shot


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Does the beach count?


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Damn technical difficulties - how do you guys post pictures in your actual post?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Damn technical difficulties - how do you guys post pictures in your actual post?!


The picture needs to be hosted somewhere. Right click and copy the URL then click the mountain button on your post and paste the URL.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I want to see someone's very first picture they ever took of their dog. 

Be honest now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

The first picture of McKenzie, 7 weeks old.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok people, a dog in a strange place


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Ok people, a dog in a strange place


on a trampoline count? Enzo's new trick is to jump up there :


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Your favorite pic


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Any more ?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Best grumpy face


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Best grumpy face












Your fave picture of your dog.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

My favourite picture..

Show me....
The first time I saw your face....


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


>


Oh I love her love heart eye.... OB has one on his bum


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

dally banjo said:


>


stunning


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> My favourite picture..
> 
> Show me....
> *The first time I saw your face*....












A swimmer


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> A swimmer


His first swim

NEXT :2 dogs wrestling


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll start off with wrestling









any one else?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Wrestling here but not as nice a photo 










If its good enough I want to see a dog being nosey


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*I want to see someone's very first picture they ever took of their dog. *

Tremor at 5 weeks:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> If its good enough I want to see a dog being nosey












If this counts as being nosy - I want to see a dramatic change in a before and after pic - your dog as a puppy vs your dog now


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Louie at 7wks old








To this aged 2








Not sure if they count, if so i want to see a dog smiling


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

sassy with her vampire smile


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

oveione said:


> View attachment 62741
> sassy with her vampire smile


:lol: :lol: That's really brightened my day 

Em
xx


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Pic of dog with children


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like that request has stumped the board for a while


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

Here we go ... piccies of my kids and Bracken over the last 9 years ! :smile:
































What a great way to grow up!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

s4simo said:


> Here we go ... piccies of my kids and Bracken over the last 9 years ! :smile:
> View attachment 62756
> 
> 
> ...


awrh,great pics,next challange?


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

Now the warms weathers here it has to be 'dog ready for the sun' ... that should cover a multitude of sins I think!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*Dogs and children:*


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*


s4simo said:



Here we go ... piccies of my kids and Bracken over the last 9 years ! :smile:
View attachment 62756

Click to expand...

*


s4simo said:


> *
> View attachment 62757
> *
> 
> ...




Aaah - how lovely


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

they are ready for the sun on the beach!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Can I see a crazy dog like this......


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*Can I see a crazy dog like this......*

Thats really good - how clever to get that shot....**


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is that crazy enough? Is the best I can do :001_smile:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I would like a dog with owner please


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Me and my old collie/lab Roxy :001_wub:










I would like to see a dog and something s/he has destructed! (hope its not been done yet ive not read every page  )


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Destroying Christmas....


With the oldest member of the family ie great grand ma


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd like to see a dog birthday picture please.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Party hats do?










If so, a sunbathing shot


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Can I have a cat one???


Show me a ......Being Helpful picture


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> Can I have a cat one???
> 
> Show me a ......Being Helpful picture


Yep  - updated rules on page one to show Pets instead of dogs 

This thread is going great, 820+ likes and 31 pages in two and a half days!! 
Plus seen more pets here than anywhere else on the entire forum!

Dont forget to set a new task


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Someone must have a pet being helpful in a pic! lol

I wish I got one of Yogi the other day when he was trying to get the duvet out of its cover, whilst I was trying to put it in!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Helping to clean the fridge


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats Brill lol. Love it 

dont forget new task 


Were of to "rescue" another dog today, through no fault of his owner or himself, just his owner has fallen ill and its not something you can get better from. So Just need to rehome him. Will get pleanty of pics and make a photo diary on the forum


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

frosty2010 said:


> Thats Brill lol. Love it
> 
> dont forget new task
> 
> Were of to "rescue" another dog today, through no fault of his owner or himself, just his owner has fallen ill and its not something you can get better from. So Just need to rehome him. Will get pleanty of pics and make a photo diary on the forum


Im thinking  the cogs are tunring slowly at the mo 

Hope all goes smoothly with your rescue & I look froward to pics


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Helping in the garden


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Helping in the garden


Good morning all - another lovely day for walkies.....

He thinks he's helping










NEXT: let's have an Beautiful EYE shot


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Does shiny count as beautiful


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Does shiny count as beautiful


That really is a beautifel eye - of course it counts...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

woody10 said:


> That really is a beautifel eye - of course it counts...


He has mega dark eyes so you can't really pick up the colours as well as you can the labradors 

I want to seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

A dog sunbathing :thumbup:


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Adores the sun from puppyhood to adult



















A dog enjoying the snow next :001_smile:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck with the rescue frosty.

I would like to see a animal in their element


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I debated posting a photo of Rupert asleep, that's probably his element lately :lol:










I want to see dogs in their element too :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

In her element


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

this has to be Florie in her element 
















Shelby head down sniffing , so in her element


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Teagan in her element









I would like to see a dog doing a trick


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Oenoke said:


> Teagan in her element


She looks so fast!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

frosty2010 said:


> She looks so fast!


She was timed at 3.1 seconds for 12 poles


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogs enjoying the snow:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

New photo's... Pet's on transport


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Does this count as transport?!

Boomer on tractor









Bertie on tractor









Teagan on tractor









Skye on tractor


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Oenoke said:


> Does this count as transport?!
> 
> Boomer on tractor
> 
> ...


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

IN transport....









That is not even our car!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

What's next? Anyone?


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Dog performing a trick


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> *What's next? Anyone?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Bestest friends: another dog, human or whatever.....
> 
> This is Tremor and her friend Barley


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dog doing trick









and bestest friends









I would like to se your pet being brave


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Dog doing a trick - well sort of:


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't know if Babycham had this in mind for 'being brave' .... but pinching the snowmans arm off the kids is brave in my book! 









If it counts I'd like to see the strangest 'let sleeping dogs lie' piccies x


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Are posts going missing? Yesterday I saw a post (don't know who) asking for dogs with their doggy family and when I went to reply it had gone missing!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Bella asleep on a shoe rack!

Can I have dogs amongst the flowers please....


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

How about a cat amongst flowers?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Oenoke said:


> Are posts going missing? Yesterday I saw a post (don't know who) asking for dogs with their doggy family and when I went to reply it had gone missing!


That was me thought I better ask the person in photo first...she said "if you must"!!!!








Spot the interloper!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd like to see a hiding dog


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

A hiding dog, my lovely Max approx '95ish









His tail was thumping like mad..

A before and after grooming...


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Can I have dogs amongst the flowers please....


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

naughty dog pic please


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

bye mummy's slippers


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

can i have a kissy dog mwah  xx


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

Kissy mwah photo as requested 









please can I have a photo entitled 'oh know they didn't!


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Twiggy said:


> Can I have dogs amongst the flowers please....


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

s4simo said:


> Kissy mwah photo as requested
> 
> View attachment 62941
> 
> ...


Thats hard!!

I can't even think of something let alone know if i have a photo lol x


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

candysmum said:


> Thats hard!!
> 
> I can't even think of something let alone know if i have a photo lol x


Oops sorry, I thought it might cover a multitude of sins! Please feel free to suggest something less cryptic ! X


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh no they didnt put a wreath around me and make me pose in front of the christmas tree!! :001_smile:

I would like to see two VERY different dogs


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Please xcuse my bro's dirty work trainers :blink:


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*please can I have a photo entitled 'oh know they didn't!*

Well this one's more "oh no I didn't.....want to be a reindeer." Father Christmas (Meg) loved it:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Theyre both fab!! But whats next?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

How about 'if we go down to the woods today.....'










This is one of my favourite photos of little Fidget (sadly no longer with us):


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

In the woods looking for truffles.....just kidding!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Can I see an old dog with a pup....like this....


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How about oldish dog with a kitten


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

That will do! Set the next task...................


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:idea: A dog shopping


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

'oh know they didn't!









'if we go down to the woods today.....'









an old dog with a pup (Bertie at nearly 12 years old with pups 5 weeks old)


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I love the picture of the collie as a sheep (it is a sheep?) Its amazing!!!


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh god I can't stop laughing the sheep outfit is fabulous, you can almost hear them saying 'and I'm not laughing on the inside either'!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

A wolf is sheeps clothing.....


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

999 Likes cool.............


1001.....


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Oenoke said:


> 'oh know they didn't!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabbi pics (particularly the first one).


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww how sweet.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

We still need a piccie of a dog shopping....................


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

How about internet shopping???










If so id like a dog sulking x


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Wont leave it up long as Im in it but here


Is Sophie!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awww how cute!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> If so id like a dog sulking x


Ok










Now, how about a picture of a dog on a motorbike?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Magnus said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOO cute , now thats a hard challege


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Cat on a motorbike


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dally banjo what do you wanna see?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Dally banjo what do you wanna see?


Sorry was waiting for some more pics 

Dog or other animal decorating


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Can't believe no-one has a pic of a dog on a motorbike!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> Sorry was waiting for some more pics
> 
> Dog or other animal decorating


Oh grrrr I cannot find my pic of Dixie holding a paintbrush nor of my old Roxy stripping wallpaper (with her teeth) I will have lost by the time I find them! Lol


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Noone got a picture of there pet helping decorating lol?


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

OK - here is a picture of Bella with some of her handy work behind her. She ripped the wallpaper off the wall!










If this is acceptable, then I would like to see a group of dogs watching another dog! Like this:










Lilly was brave and managed to grab the ball!!!


----------

